# Parts for #13 heads restoration



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a pair of #13 heads that are being restored. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a proper set of valves and seals for these heads.
I have a set of 6x8 heads and I was curious if I could use its rocker studs, valve spring cups and retainers. Are the springs interchange, or should I just get new ones?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would replace the 40 year old valve springs. Are you replacing the cam? Most cam manufacturers will recommend a spring to match their camshaft. You can usually reuse the retainers unless the valves you use have a different degree valve lock. I would also splurge and get new studs, not much more $$.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

The engine is a fresh rebuild less than 300mi. The deal is I'm not happy with the #142 heads it has now. 
What springs would be recommended for stock? I can check with lunati, but the cam is running with stock springed #142s so I figure stock on the 13s will be ok.
I'll get new studs, you're right they aren't much.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

